# Good Service?



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Just an idea but if you have experianced good service anywhere in N.I with buying products or getting work done, post it up here so the rest of us know where to go.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

JSL bodywork did a sterling job on my focus' bumper! Not hard to pay either. However can i advise everyone to stay away from Halfrauds in coleraine, anyone who tries to give you front pads and pass them off as rear shoes doesn't deserve the business.


----------

